
FDA authorizes CRISPR-based test for Covid-19 - elorant
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/7/21250487/fda-crispr-test-coronavirus-covid-19
======
c0inster
> this marks the first time the FDA has allowed a CRISPR-based tool to be used
> in patients

I was waiting for something like this.

> CRISPR-based techniques, on the other hand, are relatively fast and only
> need basic equipment found in most labs

Amazing to see that it's actually well equipped for the current situation,
wouldn't have thought that CRISPR research was that far!

